# Kitchen Remodel Pics!



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Here a few pics of the remodel started two weeks ago. After 4 days I am now doing this without the help of DW because...We should have a new Outbacker in about 8 months









Here is a few pics of demolition:




























Here are a few pics after I rebuilt the bearing wall, electrical, sheetrocked, and textured:




























Here Is a pic of the new cabinet doors I am building for the new kitchen:










Know any good free contractors that you can send my way..I Am Beat!!!

Scott


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Good work Scott!! Fun isn't it?
It will all come together before you know it.

Love to help ya out there, but DW does the books and hates the word 'free'


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow nice kitchen, but your Outback is much bigger than mine is. The Kitchen in my Outback is much smaller


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Boy does that bring back memories...nothing like going through a kitchen remodel with a 6 month old baby. The bathroom became our kitchen for 2 months!









Was worth every day that I had to microwave baby food in the loo


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow your kitchen and the remodel you are doing looks like my previous house after I remodeled the kitchen. At least the new wall and pass through area and what looks like the dining and sliding door.

Hopefully you finish your remodel faster than I did. I took 6 months or more.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations on the upcoming new addition! Oh, and for the coming baby, too.









Jessica


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

If you were on the East Coast, I am sure we could have mustered a construction crew for you.

I think your little one likes "Demo" work as much as my little ones did.

Boy, I remember living off of a toaster over and coffee pot on a card table for two months. It will be over before you know it.

Pics look good!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks like a nice job but on the wrong side or the country man. I refaced our cabinettes a winter or two ago (hey I've slept since then) and put new doors on. It can be a project.
Bob


----------

